# B-17 landing on one wheel....



## v2 (Sep 8, 2008)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NH0cFosl7Wc_

and


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q_WepIIcW9w_


----------



## B-17engineer (Sep 8, 2008)

That was a great landing!


----------



## <simon> (Sep 10, 2008)

Wow! A very 'clean' emergency landing!

The one-wheel landing at the start of 'Memphis Belle' sure didnt go that well!


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 10, 2008)

Yeah, both were very clean and good emergency landings.


----------



## runningdog (Sep 10, 2008)

OK folks, a great big hand for the pilot.
Seriously, does anyone know the history of that incident?


----------



## B-17engineer (Sep 10, 2008)

<simon> said:


> Wow! A very 'clean' emergency landing!
> 
> The one-wheel landing at the start of 'Memphis Belle' sure didnt go that well!





I love that movie....My favorite besides Saving Private Ryan.......The end was so suspensful when Verge, Jack and the Navigator (forget his name) all crank down the other wheel manually


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 11, 2008)

If this doesn't beg to become a diorama I don't know....8) These guys knew what they were doing....!


----------



## raf_richy (Sep 11, 2008)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bbIhXteHmCg_

Hi there, my first post

I found this similar one on the related section after viewing yours. Great footage thanks very much.

Rich


----------

